# Big problem with LG G2



## Natsuke

Hi all.
I have run into a big problem and dunno how to solve this...I know it's my mistake and have been stupid to try..
I have LG G2 D802 20b version, updated to Kitkat. One thing that bothered me with stock android is lack of backups (like CWM or TWRP nandroid backups). 
So I went and rooted it which went fine, but problem started after me trying to put CWM on it. Now it wont go into download mode nor recovery, it says something along the lines "secure boot error" while showing boot scren with LG logo.
I can normally load system and use phone, it just cant reboot. If I reboot it shows the error, and shuts down. I can start it normally by powering it on.

I looked up to countless threads on google but none worked. LG suite doesn't help as when I try to do recovery it doesn't see phone (although I can browse files on PC just fine - PC sees it and LG suite sees phone model before I use recovery option).

Please help me restore stock image, I'm quite sure I won't ever try to flash custom things onto this one after this...

Thanks in advance, Natsuke


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

If you can not boot to Android Safe Mode, you most likely bricked the phone.


----------



## UB747

CWM just soft bricked my GS III trying to back it up. downlading the stock OS to flash it back on now.


----------



## Natsuke

Didn't try the safe mode, is it different then download mode? How do I enter there and repair it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Activate/ deactivate Safe Mode on LG G2


----------



## Natsuke

Hi, sorry for late reply.
I sent it to official service center and they were really kind and reset my phone so everything works now. Also, thanks guys for suggestions and help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Glad to hear!


----------

